# Right age to bring your kids for dental check up



## Rossalin (Jun 15, 2016)

Do you know which is the right time to bring your kids for a dental checkup?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard 6 months after the first tooth comes in. I took my son when he was a year old because he got his first tooth at 5.5 months. We go every 6 months.


----------



## bestmomideas (Jul 21, 2016)

Our dentist, my husband's uncle, said that they normally don't start to see children until they are 2 1/2 or 3 years old.


----------



## Hilight8 (Aug 8, 2016)

The ADA (American Dental Association) and the APDA (American Pediatric Dental Association) both recommend "First Visit by First Birthday" Evan if you clearly see that your babies teeth have no issues, your baby will get used to be comfortable and happy in a dental setting. You do not want the first visit to be when there is a problem and work has to be done (that could be traumatic and stick with the kid for a long time).


----------



## Meghna Arora (Jul 7, 2016)

New mothers typically ask, "When ought to my little one first see a dentist?"

The quick reply is "By the first birthday." That is the view of the American Academy of Pediatric Dentistry. Pediatricians agree. The American Academy of Pediatrics means that youngsters who're liable to early childhood cavities go to a pediatric dentist by age 1.

The thought of such early dental visits continues to be stunning to many new mother and father. Nonetheless, nationwide research has proven that preschool-aged kids are getting extra cavities. Greater than 1 in four kids in America has had a minimum of one cavity by the age of four. Many youngsters get cavities as early as age 2. Read "Wellbeingart"


----------



## Ambrossimo (Aug 14, 2016)

My friend has a son of 3 and now he has visited the dentist and they found out that he has several issues. But he eats candies already maybe if he hadn't eaten sweets, he wouldn't have had this


----------

